# Douglas VW complete camshaft replacement package!!



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Here at Douglas VW he have decided to offer a complete OEM camshaft replacement package w or w/o hpfp. Here is everything you will need to replace your intake camshaft, hpfp and cam follower.
Package 1, complete w/o hpfp includes..
(1) cam follower
(23) cam cap screws
(1) exhaust cam sprocket bolt
(1) cam seal
(1) cam cover
(1) exhaust cam tensioner bolt
(1) vac pump gasket
(1) pcv gasket
(1) hpfp housing gasket
(1) oem compression sealant
(1) vc gasket
(1) intake camshaft
(1) small clamp
(1) large clamp
*$424.95* plus shipping









Package 2, complete w/ hpfp includes..
(1) cam follower
(23) cam cap screws
(1) exhaust cam sprocket bolt
(1) cam seal
(1) cam cover
(1) exhaust cam tensioner bolt
(1) vac pump gasket
(1) pcv gasket
(1) hpfp housing gasket
(1) oem compression sealant
(1) vc gasket
(1) intake camshaft
(1) small clamp
(1) large clamp
(1) OEM hpfp
*$667.59* plus shipping









These are all the parts you need to do a complete correct install.










_Modified by [email protected] at 6:33 AM 4-23-2010_


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Nice, especially since it includes the green sealant.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_Nice, especially since it includes the green sealant.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
 true http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

Thanks guys, *APR hpfp* will also be available with package 2, it will add an extra $649.00.


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Very nice saving this for later


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (ajz9415)*

Good kit and something I hope I never need.


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

nice looking kit... this is a great service you are providing the 2.0t community


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

this is a great kit at a great price! lets hope i don't ever need it and H2sport fixes this issue permanently!


----------



## ssunnylee24 (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Douglas VW complete camshaft replacement package!! ([email protected])*

Thankfully my dealership is replacing this for me under warranty.
CEL came up and threw Cam shaft timing? code, not exactly sure what but something like that. I will be picking up my car on Monday.


----------



## DNF76 (Feb 7, 2010)

How much installation at your dealership will add? Douglas VW about 1 hour from where I live... 
My local VW dealer quoted 789 for labor...


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (DNF76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DNF76* »_How much installation at your dealership will add? Douglas VW about 1 hour from where I live... 
My local VW dealer quoted 789 for labor...
 
PM Jeff or call and talk to Rick in Service DEPT and let him know your on vortex and im sure he will work it out and be fair and most importantly it will get done correctly the FIRST TIME. 
I drive 1 1/2 hr to have them work on my car( I have 2 dealers 15 minutes from my house ) when I need something done from the dealer , great people to deal with http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Bob.G
p.s. Great deal Jeff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ALOT of people are going to need this in the future


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

hey when i checked my cam follower there was a hole in it. so i replaced it and there was some scuff marks on the camshaft, my mech also told me the hpfp was damaged so right now i put the dmged one back in with the new follower and i just bought my new hpfp to be put in this week. my question is if my car is running fine and all i need is a camshaft cause of the wear will i need to buy this kit? or can i get away with just the camshaft?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (DNF76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DNF76* »_How much installation at your dealership will add? Douglas VW about 1 hour from where I live... 
My local VW dealer quoted 789 for labor...

A complete kit like this is an 8 hour install. Our normal labor rate is $109 per hour ($872) however for APR customers and special packages like this we have on VWVortex our labor rate is chopped to $95 per hour so the install would be $760.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (rick89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rick89* »_hey when i checked my cam follower there was a hole in it. so i replaced it and there was some scuff marks on the camshaft, my mech also told me the hpfp was damaged so right now i put the dmged one back in with the new follower and i just bought my new hpfp to be put in this week. my question is if my car is running fine and all i need is a camshaft cause of the wear will i need to buy this kit? or can i get away with just the camshaft?

I would wait to install the new hpfp. I would purchase package 1 (including the new cam follower) because although you replaced it already you installed it back on to a bad camshaft. In return that bad camshaft is going to accelerate wear on the new follower.


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

well by the end of this week ill see the wear on the cam follower and hopefully make my decision after i see my camshaft and get advice from mechs at H2sport who are developing the new roller cam follower. thanks for the info if i need this kit ill purchase it from you guys.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Douglas VW complete camshaft replacement package!! ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif bro
I thought the camshaft cap bolts were non stretch? Any reason to change them?


----------



## SuckSquishBangBlow (Apr 5, 2007)

Much like Bob, I drive past four other VW dealerships to hit up Douglas VW for any work that I can't do myself. Rick is the service writer to look up and I've always requested Pat as my tech, if he's available, and of course JC's bound to have the parts in stock. Best dealership in central/northern Jersey!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (SuckSquishBangBlow)*

Thanks guys!!! and Issam i will call you today once i get the early rush out of the way.


----------



## ny_turbo_b6 (Jun 4, 2008)

so is this a necessary replacement for right now or only when things go bad?
i have a 06 6MT passat


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (ny_turbo_b6)*

only when it goes bad, or upgrading from the A cam to the B cam to play it safe. They A cam was not as good as the B cam however some people are still running it.


----------



## ny_turbo_b6 (Jun 4, 2008)

awesome, thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (ny_turbo_b6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

Kit ordered - Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (meechelle)*

kit packaged up already waiting for fedex.


----------



## mlody1985 (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi, I have a Golf V GTI and I'm Polish. Unfortunately, I have to replace the camshaft in it because it cuts off fuel. Is it possible to send to you the camshaft and replace it under warranty?
Car was purchased in California.
If this is not possible, whether it can buy the package 1 and send it to Poland.


_Modified by mlody1985 at 5:06 PM 3/15/2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (mlody1985)*

As per Volkswagen of America we need the car here for our techs to perform Warranty work. If you would like to purchase package 1 and have it shipped to your country we can do that no problem.


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

You offering a special on the specialty tools required for the job too?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (2pt0tee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2pt0tee* »_You offering a special on the specialty tools required for the job too?









If tools came from vw like parts i could do that. We get all our tools from http://www.tools.vw.com


_Modified by [email protected] at 5:04 AM 3-17-2010_


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I understand.... just a big investment for most shade tree mechanics, esp since they'll probably only use the tools once. The cam wrench, cam seal installer and cam gear puller could be used again if you end up swapping cams in another car, but the block to lock the cams... I don't see that ever getting used again (and costs over $100 easy). And you need a polydrive socket for the bolt thru the cam adjuster. What about a tool loaner program? haha


_Modified by 2pt0tee at 7:41 AM 3-17-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (2pt0tee)*

we actually tried a tool loan program once but the tools get so expensive it is tough to make money, keep track of all your tools and keep people from breaking them.


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Yeah I figured. Could always do it the autozone way... people pay the full price of the tools on their credit card, when the tools are returned undamaged you refund them. If the tools don't return, or they return damaged, the person just bought you new ones.
I'm not trying to be a pain in the ass... just saying, the tools aren't cheap. When I had to swap my cam I got lucky... a very nice fellow vortexer who I had never met in person loaned me some of his brand new tools, the rest I bought... then when I was done, the same vortexer bought the other tools off me for cost so I broke even on the tools. But you might remember that JC, since you were the one who shipped Chris' tools to me lol...


_Modified by 2pt0tee at 8:35 AM 3-17-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (2pt0tee)*


----------



## mlody1985 (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: ([email protected])*

What was the price for shipment to the Polish?


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (mlody1985)*

btw.. I know a vw tech that can do a cam shaft replacment in almost no time. He does side work for very cheap. lmk if anyone needs some help with this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to JC and the dealer for putting this package together at a great price!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (mlody1985)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mlody1985* »_What was the price for shipment to the Polish?

pm'd you


----------



## MKII420 (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hmmm


----------



## bradster911 (Jan 27, 2003)

Would you mind posting part numbers? Just want to make sure this kit would be compatible w/ my B7 Audi.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (bradster911)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bradster911* »_Would you mind posting part numbers? Just want to make sure this kit would be compatible w/ my B7 Audi.

Package 1
06F 103 483D
06F 109 101 B
N 105 540 05 (23)
N 904 096 01
N 909 879 02
N 101 969 01
038 103 085C
06B 103 113C
06D 109 281D
06F 103 483E
06D 103 309C
06D 103 121B
06D 145 117
D 154 103 A1
and package 2 just adds the hpfp part number 06F 127 025K.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

all ordered kits have shipped. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Orders will be shipping today, also updated the prices to make them a little cheaper. The orders that ship today are also at the new lower pricing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

All orders this week are filled and everyone now has tracking numbers.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

bunch more kits came in today for stock!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

all orders shipped and all tracking numbers are active.


----------



## jettavr67887 (Dec 14, 2007)

my cam follower just went also and it messed up my cam, so i took it to my mechanic (a regular euro mechanic, not a VW dealer tech) and he said it would be $2500 to fix, including parts.. but after reading what other people wrote, im starting to think thats kind of alot. can anyone give me there opinion on if this is too much for this fix?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Dealer gets about 12-1300 in labor. Most independent shops i would think would be $600-900. Now just add parts.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

6 more camshaft kits in stock. :thumbup:


----------



## chewy8000 (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm amazed no one has done a DIY for this yet? A list of the special tools needed to perform this work would be helpful too.


----------



## RruizGTI (May 2, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *2pt0tee* »_You offering a special on the specialty tools required for the job too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can anybody buy parts from this site it looks as if only dealers may access it


----------



## RruizGTI (May 2, 2007)

chewy8000 said:


> I'm amazed no one has done a DIY for this yet? A list of the special tools needed to perform this work would be helpful too.


chewy check this link they list the tools needed for the entire job only im having a lot of trouble finding them
http://golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2825995#post2825995


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

You can buy tools from tools.vw.com as a regular customer however don't be shocked at the price of some of the tools.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Spring is here.  Get your car running good. :beer:


----------



## MKII420 (Jul 18, 2003)

any deals on timing belt kits? 

i got my camshaft replaced there recently and will be going back to do my timing belt... :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah when you are ready for the TB job hit me and up and I will make sure you get 28% off list on the parts. :thumbup:


----------



## MKII420 (Jul 18, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------

